# How to Install Puppy Linux inside/within Windows XP



## GPSIM (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello There!,

I want to install PuppyLinux within Windows OS. so what is the best installer package I can download? or which method I can adopt to test the PUPPYLINUX OS within the current windows system please.


Regards
GPSIM


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I don't think that you can install Puppy from inside of linux. The only option that I can think of with that is that you might want to install it from a VM program like Virtualbox. If you know of a way to install it from within windows please tell me so that I can read up on it.

Cheers!


----------

